# 2003 Pathfinder - Daytime Running Light problems



## Appian (Jan 24, 2008)

I have brought my US '03 Pathfinder to Canada with me, therefore I need to install daytime running lights. We are having difficulty with the wiring. Has anyone got suggestions, ideas etc. We hooked up the module and immediately blew a fuse. After 5 more fuses we decided to disconnect it and ask for help. We need a wiring diagram or detailed instructions on how to wire the DRL so I can get my car safety inspected, registered and insured. Thank you in advance.


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

Check your messages.


----------



## pathx (Apr 12, 2008)

*DRL module for 2003*

Hello, would it be possible to have the info on how to wire a DLR module to convert a US 03 pathfinder to Canada standards for the DRL?

Much appreciated.

PathX


----------



## Appian (Jan 24, 2008)

*DRL on 2003 Pathfinder*

I got the electrical schematics and the module for the pathfinder, BUT...it was even too complicated for a mechanic to do...so...I ended up taking mine to a Canadian Tire where they do the inspections for the cars coming in from the US for the gov't. The electrical specialist there put them on for me in half an hour and it only cost me $120. They were hooked up to the parking lights, not the headlamps as stated in the instructions. It's just a module you can buy at Cdn Tire for $34 and the labour was 1/2 hr. Far less headaches and not to expensive. From what I understand because of the way the headlamps are wired at Nissan, all you end up doing if you hook them to the headlamps is blow fuses. This guy at Cdn Tire said he did just that when he worked on the first one, but then tried the parking lights and viola!! Best of luck.


----------

